# Seeing in 2D Question



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a question I've had for some time for those who see in 2d due to DP. Can those affected make out images from those 'Magic Eye' books?

From wikipedia: *An autostereogram is a single-image stereogram (SIS), designed to trick the human brain into perceiving a three-dimensional (3D) scene in a two-dimensional image.*

Is anyone awere of how DP affects the parts of the brain that control depth perception? Or am I totally confused by all of this 2D-3D visual things?










I can totally see what the image is...does that mean I can see in 3D? Does anybody know the science of 2D-3D vision in DP? I'd love to know what other people see, and if their vision is affected at all. I'd love an answer to this question that I've been wondering for a while :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

all i know is, i can unfocus my eyes, but i have no idea what that image is, and everytime i see one these things, all i can think about is that seinfeld episode where mr pitt goes crazy looking at one haha


----------



## Prometheus_00 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, a shark!

I haven't done one of those for years. Didn't know they work on computer screens.

As for DP/DR: I can still see 3D, although there IS something wrong visually


----------



## joshfr (Oct 6, 2006)

this reminds me of when i tried to play half life 2 a few days ago. it just pissed me off because I COULDN'T FREAKING SEE ANYTHING.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a picture of it should look like.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

i can see the image just fine.

technically, everyone with dp/dr can still see 3d just fine unless they're blind. the only things you need in order to see 3d is to be able to have eyes that can focus on near and far objects, and to have 2 eyes.

i believe that our descriptions of "seeing 2d" stems from the limitations in our language. we can only give vague descriptions of our experience like how things seem less real than before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

I see it; looking through binoculars does the same thing for me ? bringing the world through in full 3-D (albeit at a distance).

I've been thinking of getting a pair of those binocular glasses, which work at much shorter distances.

I've also been planning on experimenting with a homemade lenseless version that wouldn't produce any magnification; only produce the 3-D effect.

Will let everyone know if that works.

e?


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ugh..I cant see it. Is that bad? Although I always did hate those things as a kid, i could only make out a few of them.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

its not that dp people cant see in 3d. its just that the world looks 'flat' because usually when you look around you see different feelings and meanings in things. you look at one person and you normally feel how you feel about them and see how they feel. that adds depth to your perception or vision. with dp you dont see any of that, just like all meaningless matter, so it looks sorta equivilent to 2d because theres not much feeling in a 2d world/picture.


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

its not that dp people cant see in 3d. its just that the world looks 'flat' because usually when you look around you see different feelings and meanings in things. you look at one person and you normally feel how you feel about them and see how they feel. that adds depth to your perception or vision. with dp you dont see any of that, just like all meaningless matter, so it looks sorta equivilent to 2d because theres not much feeling in a 2d world/picture.


> I dont get it then. B/c I thought I was seeing things 3d..which I do..things still have edges/shadows ..colors are still vibrant. I just dont have the feeling or meaning that those things used to represent to me. Is that 2D?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Colors still appear 'normal' to me, and things have edges and shadows; but only the way in which objects in photographs do; I feel like I'm staring at it all on a screen. The sensation of some things being nearer than others is absent; in that sense, I feel like I'm seeing in 2D.

On the other hand, binoculars and magic eye books enable me to experience a 3D sensation briefly; maybe just because it makes a much stronger visual impression on me, but the difference is always obvious.

To be sure, the magic eye images demonstrate just how illusory the 3D sensation is to begin with; but _all_ of the sensations that help us to survive are illusionary in nature, for that matter.

e?


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

I cannot see the shark in there either. :x


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

As far as I can determine, DR is not a problem with eyesight, it is a problem with incoming stimuli, how it is processed in the brain. I feel the world smashed against my face though I know that isn't how it's supposed to be, I also see things dimmer. Color is off, etc.



Ni Hi Li St. said:


> i can see the image just fine.
> 
> technically, everyone with dp/dr can still see 3d just fine unless they're blind. the only things you need in order to see 3d is to be able to have eyes that can focus on near and far objects, and to have 2 eyes.
> 
> i believe that our descriptions of "seeing 2d" stems from the limitations in our language. we can only give vague descriptions of our experience like how things seem less real than before.


This isn't true as I do not have "binocular vision". Something I'm lacking due to chronic eye problems. I can't look through a binocular and see one picture I see two as my eyes alternate. I've had eye surgery for that.

Many people have this problem. However, I do not have the 2d vision because of that.

1. Physically because my eyes are bad, I can't see those pictures
2. The 2d DR business with comes hand in hand with my DP is something completely different. Something neurological... something in processing incoming stimuli.

IMHO from research etc. on perception.

Best,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS, just a side topic. Depressed individuals also lose the sense of vibrance of color. I saw an amazing episode on depression on the Discovery Health channel, where chronic depression sufferers did not respond to any treatment of any form for years.

They couldn't function.

They underwent surgery (this is how bad their depression was/is -- this didn't cure them) where "area 25" in the brain was stimulated. Once it was located, they were give a "pacemaker" type thing to regulate mood.

Incredibly when the appropriate area was stimulated, one woman said, in a completly different mood, "Hey, you guys (the doctors/nurses) are wearing yellow masks. I didn't notice the vibrance of the color before. It's as butt ugly as the color my husband used in our kitchen."

She actually regained a sense of humor! In an instant.

In an instant her mood changed, her PERCEPTION of the world changed.

I found that fascinating.

I am depressed/anxious/DP/DR for years. Little response to meds. I'm tempted to have that surgery, but ironically, even that isn't 100%, but improved the quality of life of these women (2 in the program) who responded to NOTHING else. Meds/therapy/shock treatment, etc., etc., etc.

Amazing.

D, of a neurological mindset, yes. I find it all fascinating...
and miserable. :evil:


----------



## Nehllah (Oct 8, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> I feel the world smashed against my face though I know that isn't how it's supposed to be,


 I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Snowy said:


> I cannot see the shark in there either. :x


I tried, but me either!


----------



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

Dreamer mam,

Before i get freaked out...can you help me understand why i cant see anything in that image???

i mean, i do see world in fairly 3D...i dont have problems with that...or so i think......

what kind of people see something in that image??...does that mean i am screwed...i am really scared now...

I mean , i never thought i had problems with vision..but....


----------



## greatnavad (Feb 23, 2006)

ALLLL RIGHT ... :lol: 
there's lots of things i would like to make clear about the freakin shark.....

1. The Autostereogram may need a lot of "EYE Training" for the uneducated to see the image...not all "NORMAL" people also see the image effortlessly.
There are 2 ways this can be done...Diverging eyes method and crossing eyes method.
People who are familiar with "Magic Eye" do it effortlessly since they are aquainted with the techniques of doing it.

2. Its very doubtful that it can be proven that people who see this image in 3D dont have DR...(with the world is flat symptoms). and vice versa...

3.LASTLY...and MOst importantly...aint the freaking shark "RAISED"?...its WILL NOT LOOK like the pic posted by some gentleman as its likenesss.
The sharkie is raised and jumping towards the sky......

[/u]


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

this is pretty stupid


----------

